# I'am cooked ?



## robot870 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have trained with a coach all season and it payed off big. But after 6 races which where all back to back weekends and three wins in a row I'am shot. Not sure if i should stop riding for a while because of overeaching. It seems strange to go from feeling amazing and winning races to not being able to finish my last race and feeling horrible. Thanks for your help..............Robot


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Not trying to be glib but - ask your coach. FWIW I'd like to know also.


----------



## robot870 (Jul 18, 2009)

I will let you know.


----------



## robot870 (Jul 18, 2009)

Mt coach said its time to take two months off and go on vacation until jan1st. Which is great because I'AM SICK OF MY BIKE RIGHT NOW.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

robot870 said:


> Mt coach said its time to take two months off and go on vacation until jan1st. Which is great because I'AM SICK OF MY BIKE RIGHT NOW.


Find a new coach.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

1) How many times have you raced this season?
2) When did your season start?
3) Do you really plan to stay off your bike for two months?
4) Did your coach learn his stuff in the late 50's?
5) Six races in the last 3 weekends?....Meh, I did five.
6) Is your coach doing this for free?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

robot870 said:


> Mt coach said its time to take two months off and go on vacation until jan1st. Which is great because I'AM SICK OF MY BIKE RIGHT NOW.


If you're sick of your bike after 6 races, what's the point?


----------



## latah_M.E. (Sep 3, 2009)

*Been there.*

I had a coach that nearly killed me with a tough program (and I almost killed him in return).

The great thing about a coach is that they will push you harder than you will push yourself and the result is that you will not be riding for "fun" anymore. For some people, winning a race makes up for the discomfort. I had to go out every day thinking that riding is a job. For what its worth, I like racing much more than I like riding and winning is infinitely better than just being in the race. I'm not sure what class you are racing in but I'd say to keep your coach and tell him that he's doing a great job. You're winning and its his job to get you to win races. 

Take the two months off (I'm sure that he told you to do some cross training to stay in decent shape) and in January do it all over again.


----------



## robot870 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thats the plan 2 month's off then start in Jan 1st. Until then i will compete in the last three trial motocycle events of the season and start skiing once the snow starts. Here's a video of Fujigas a factory trials rider for those who have never checked this sport out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o18K6ufcSE&feature=related


----------

